# Adults only chew toys



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

I'm gradually realising that there isn't a lot of difference between shopping at Ann Summers or Pets at Home. I own a variety of very dodgy looking chew toys which could easily double up as *** aids and now my kitchen has a container of sun dried bull's wangers. What's happening to me?


----------



## SamRinde (Jun 10, 2013)

Funniest post I've ever read!


----------



## NikkiB (Jan 16, 2013)

:laugh::laugh::undwech: That's so funny. You find yourself having to explain they're dog toys to anyone visiting!!! ha ha


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Hahaha... Very good! Things do get a bit primal when you get dogs!


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

Haha Hilarious!! I so totally agree...check out this 'bone' I ordered on a Tesco delivery shop which should have been a small rainbow coloured bone. I was a little taken back when I pulled that out of the shopping bag (or maybe its just the way in which my mind works)


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

That's the best laugh I have had all week! Thank you. :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

I'll be getting onto Tesco's for one of those extra ribbed bones ASAP....I reckon there's a factory in Hong Kong somewhere that makes all the basic shapes and then an exporter who fits optional battery packs depending on who's buying


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh girls!! What a laugh..


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Haha funny Marion - I know what you mean, I have looked at a certain toy in pets at home and thought exactly the same thing as your an summers thought!! - a clear coloured plastic stick twisty thing with a ball on the end you could have pink yellow or blue.
As you for you Claire ...... Your just showing off with that bone and making the rest of us jealous! X


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Its when they start buzzing and you still make out they are dogs toys that people may stop believing you!!! I read 'the bad dogs diary' on hols, was a easy, funny, slightly crude at times read... The dog got into the next doors house and found a fantastic new toy under the bed, was beside himself when it started moving too!!(description was a bit ruder) then ran down the street with it, really funny.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I'll look out for that read!


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

That sounds like a good book! I might have to read it

I read 'Its all about Treo' - a book about a labrador x spaniel working in Afganistan. It was lovely =)


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Lottierachel said:


> That sounds like a good book! I might have to read it
> 
> I read 'Its all about Treo' - a book about a labrador x spaniel working in Afganistan. It was lovely =)


saw that in a shop the other day and thought it looked good.


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

DB1 said:


> Its when they start buzzing and you still make out they are dogs toys that people may stop believing you!!! I read 'the bad dogs diary' on hols, was a easy, funny, slightly crude at times read... The dog got into the next doors house and found a fantastic new toy under the bed, was beside himself when it started moving too!!(description was a bit ruder) then ran down the street with it, really funny.


  Oh dear I just choked on my couscous reading that! Sounds a good read  think I may take a look at that book I could do with a good laugh


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Nellies mum said:


> Oh dear I just choked on my couscous reading that! Sounds a good read  think I may take a look at that book I could do with a good laugh


I've just been looking for it on I-books and can't find it, I might have to take a trip to waterstones ....


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

Tinman said:


> I've just been looking for it on I-books and can't find it, I might have to take a trip to waterstones ....


I have just ordered a copy off amazon


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Nellies mum said:


> I have just ordered a copy off amazon


I'm off to our caravan for a week tomorrow. - I can't wait for amazon......
We'll all be reading it!


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

Tinman said:


> I'm off to our caravan for a week tomorrow. - I can't wait for amazon......
> We'll all be reading it!


Enjoy your holiday and the book


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks claire, Hopefully we will. The weather forecast could be better........
A wet week in a caravan with 2 giddy poos and a 4 year old isn't that appealing!!!!


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

this mis the funnest post i ever read i'm just about wetting my pants over this ,it is so funny that i just had to send you a pix of a toy it is up to you to guess who it belongs to,i told this to my wife and she is still laughing. i think she is all most rolling on the floor now Heeeeeeee Heeee


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Sugar lump..... That's the one I've seen our Pets at home super store & thought it should be in Ann summers!!!!! (Adult store) Haha


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

sugerlump said:


> this mis the funnest post i ever read i'm just about wetting my pants over this ,it is so funny that i just had to send you a pix of a toy it is up to you to guess who it belongs to,i told this to my wife and she is still laughing. i think she is all most rolling on the floor now Heeeeeeee Heeee


Haha I have this one in pink! I bought it to play fetch at the park...however it WILL NOT be leaving the house. very embarrassing!!


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

yes it is so funny,me and my wife laugh so hard, and she was looking at all ginger's toys and said yes they all look bad Haaaaaaa Haaaa


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

The green one Lumpy posted was the one I instantly thought of too! It's made by Kong isn't it? The first time I came across that in PAH I had to do a double take!!


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

BRILLIANT!!  

Lets be honest, we've ALL looked at these 'dog toys' and thought they look more than a little bit dodgy, but well done Mazzapoo for actually saying what we've all been thinking! 

...and as for that black bone from Tesco Direct...!?!?!?!?!  Shocking!! Heeheehee!! I think Ann Summers has real competition on her hands! 

PS Have a lovely time at your caravan Tracey, where is it? We have one too, on the Kent coast opposite a wonderful beach and are hoping to take our poochie-boys there for the first time at the end of August, along with our 13 yr old son and 15 yr old nephew, our 8 yr old daughter and 6 year old autistic son...we will DEFINATELY be hoping for good weather too!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

AliAlfie said:


> BRILLIANT!!
> 
> Lets be honest, we've ALL looked at these 'dog toys' and thought they look more than a little bit dodgy, but well done Mazzapoo for actually saying what we've all been thinking!
> 
> ...


Well in that case I'm wishing you very good dry weather! Day & night!! Sounds lovely - nothing like a wet poo in a caravan - they retain the water soooo much!!!
Ours is at conwy, north Wales - there is a fab doggy friendly beach very close which they love to run on and meet other dogs. The good thing is they get so tired they sleep from early evening - no doodle dating around the caravan haha x


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Well in that case I'm wishing you very good dry weather! Day & night!! Sounds lovely - nothing like a wet poo in a caravan - they retain the water soooo much!!!
> Ours is at conwy, north Wales - there is a fab doggy friendly beach very close which they love to run on and meet other dogs. The good thing is they get so tired they sleep from early evening - no doodle dating around the caravan haha x


Doodle dating aye? I can just picture it now


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Nellies mum said:


> Doodle dating aye? I can just picture it now


Haha that bloody auto correct...... Then again doodle dating could be the next big thing?? What beautiful couples we could make with all the gorgeous poos on here! X


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Haha that bloody auto correct...... Then again doodle dating could be the next big thing?? What beautiful couples we could make with all the gorgeous poos on here! X


I think Nellie would have to have lots of boyfriends as it would be so hard to choose. So many gorgeous boys!! Although I wont give her any tips as I have been single for 13 years


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Nellies mum said:


> I think Nellie would have to have lots of boyfriends as it would be so hard to choose. So many gorgeous boys!! Although I wont give her any tips as I have been single for 13 years


It's the best way - no broken heart lol.
You never know - Nellie could be your lucky charm and the way to meet a man - dog walking, that way your guaranteed to meet another dog lover!!


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

Tinman said:


> It's the best way - no broken heart lol.
> You never know - Nellie could be your lucky charm and the way to meet a man - dog walking, that way your guaranteed to meet another dog lover!!


Nah I'm happy to grow old and be the crazy lady with a house full of dogs


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Nellies mum said:


> Nah I'm happy to grow old and be the crazy lady with a house full of dogs


Well I don't blame you, a whole lot less hassle, cooking, washing, cleaning & moaning...... Just nice walks, wet noses, hairy hugs & the occasional doggy trump!! - I know which I'd prefer lol!
Saying that, I can't recall any doggy trumps from my two???
Maybe we should start a thread.... Does your poo fart??? X


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Well I don't blame you, a whole lot less hassle, cooking, washing, cleaning & moaning...... Just nice walks, wet noses, hairy hugs & the occasional doggy trump!! - I know which I'd prefer lol!
> Saying that, I can't recall any doggy trumps from my two???
> Maybe we should start a thread.... Does your poo fart??? X


Although I have an 18 year old son and 15 year old son so I have to do all those...lazy buggers. Just waiting until they move out then I can have a male free house. No smelly pants or pee stained toilet seat :whoo:

Hmmm Nellie can be a little smelly with her doggie trumps. So not lady like


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Haha - I'm an all male household, although my sons only 4, even my 2 tortoises are male..... Hence I got ruby so I could have a bit of pink in my life!!! X


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Well I never looked at the toys that way lol. ....either very naive or more experienced ... Take your pick ... :behindsofa::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> Well I never looked at the toys that way lol. ....either very naive or more experienced ... Take your pick ... :behindsofa::laugh::laugh::laugh:


I'm hoping more experienced!!


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

well Claire & Tracy ..i happen to be a man ,and i don't pee on the toilet seat, and i do all the cooking for me and my wife ,i even cut up her meat and serve it to her when she is in her favorite chair.but she does clean up around here but lady's that was her choice, when we got married i said to her do you want to clean up or cook and she said clean up. i have told her many times if you get tired of the way we are just say some thing and we will switch ,and she said no thank you i think she likes being waited on Heee Heee


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I have just caught up with this thread and had a good laugh! I am looking at Bonnie and Dexter toys in a new light now, I feel I should put some away when people come over. It was bad enough when my sons girlfriend asked what a pizzle stick was that they were both chewing. She visibly blanched when my son told her!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

sugerlump said:


> well Claire & Tracy ..i happen to be a man ,and i don't pee on the toilet seat, and i do all the cooking for me and my wife ,i even cut up her meat and serve it to her when she is in her favorite chair.but she does clean up around here but lady's that was her choice, when we got married i said to her do you want to clean up or cook and she said clean up. i have told her many times if you get tired of the way we are just say some thing and we will switch ,and she said no thank you i think she likes being waited on Heee Heee


Well there is always the exception to the rule!!
To be honest - I can't complain about my OH - he does a fair share of cooking, cleaning etc.
We women just like to moan about our OH's!!


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

sugerlump said:


> well Claire & Tracy ..i happen to be a man ,and i don't pee on the toilet seat, and i do all the cooking for me and my wife ,i even cut up her meat and serve it to her when she is in her favorite chair.but she does clean up around here but lady's that was her choice, when we got married i said to her do you want to clean up or cook and she said clean up. i have told her many times if you get tired of the way we are just say some thing and we will switch ,and she said no thank you i think she likes being waited on Heee Heee


 You sound like a lovely man! sadly my boys are just sooo lazy and like a fool I clean up their mess. It's about time I put my foot down!! And for being single, It's not because I don't like men I'm just a loner and prefer my own company (and Nellies of course).


----------

